# D-bol?



## sneedham (Dec 7, 2013)

I have some D-bol coming going to run with test. This will be my first time trying D-bol so I am going to be conservative. Everything is in place as far as AI, ancillaries..etc...
I am getting 10mg tabs. I plan on 3-400mg test and 20-30mg D-bol.
My question is how do you guys feel after taking your first D-bol tab?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 8, 2013)

1st tab not much but after a while you feel great and with me a sense of calmness.


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 8, 2013)

Everyone is diff some feel great. some lose appetite. You geta great pump on it


----------



## Jupiterak (Dec 8, 2013)

Definitely gives you a kick in the gym.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 8, 2013)

After the first tab I feel nothing bro it's a hormone. It takes time to build up in your system. After a week you will feel like


----------



## sneedham (Dec 8, 2013)

Awesome more stocked than ever....


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

i have run a few dbol only runs..at only 20-30mg ed..dbol has some good pop..by day 3-4 things begin too kick in..a bit easier on you then drol also...


----------

